# Finishing With CA Question



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 9, 2016)

Fairly new at this, but I have turned out some nice looking pens using several different methods.
My main question is when finishing pen blank with CA, I seem to have a problem with the CA sticking the mandrel to the pen blank. Am I applying the CA incorrectly? 
I usually apply CA directly to the pen black while it's turning and use a cotton cloth for smoothing. 
Using the wrong consistency of CA? I have been using medium. I have ordered some thin CA to try. (Live way out in the sticks so I have to order just about everything I need.)
Someone suggested applying linseed oil to the end of the blank prior to turning. Haven't tried this yet. 
Any suggestions from you guys would be appreciated.

thanks in advance,
TBT


----------



## JimB (Jan 9, 2016)

Is the blank sticking to the mandrel or the bushings? Apply a little wax to whatever it is sticking to.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 9, 2016)

First off, Welcome to the IAP!!

Secondly, Personally, I would warn you off of using the cotton cloth as well as applying to the blank directly.  I have never had any luck applying this way, and the cloth could cause a safety hazard.  

I cut a blue paper towel into ~1in strips and put a few drops of CA on the last inch or so of the strip. make one pass down the blank and cut that inch off.  Repeat...

I also don't use regular bushings anymore and have switched to "CA Bushings". 

Best of luck,

Drew


----------



## Notscottish (Jan 9, 2016)

I use thin CA and apply with either bathroom tissue or the before mentioned blue shop towels and never apply the CA directly to the blank.  I remove the blank from the bushings and turn between centers so I do not have a sticking problem.  After every three very thin coats of CA, I spray a touch of accelerator on the tissue and apply to the pen.  I get top notch results with minimal sanding.


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 9, 2016)

All great suggestions. I will definitely try applying the CA with a paper towel. All good suggestions guys. 
Thanks for the help and I am really glad I found this forum. I am sure there will be more questions to follow as I move further into this awesome hobby.

TBT


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 9, 2016)

Where is Texas you from?


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 10, 2016)

The closest town to me is Lone Oak. I am sort of east and north of Dallas. Not much around here as far as suppliers goes, but mail order and internet are my friend. We do have a pretty active wood turners club in Greenville. 
You do live in one of my favorite cities in Texas. We really enjoy San Antonio when we can get down there.

TBT


----------



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

get/make a set of these.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSXlS89qmCM


----------



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

wrong thread


----------



## MTViper (Jan 11, 2016)

TinBarnTurner said:


> The closest town to me is Lone Oak. I am sort of east and north of Dallas. Not much around here as far as suppliers goes, but mail order and internet are my friend. We do have a pretty active wood turners club in Greenville.
> You do live in one of my favorite cities in Texas. We really enjoy San Antonio when we can get down there.
> 
> TBT


 
Greetings from the Abilene area.  I sent you a PM about suppliers in your area ... well "in your area" as in - within easy driving distance in a day.


----------



## chartle (Jan 11, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Greetings from the Abilene area.  I sent you a PM about suppliers in your area ... well "in your area" as in - within easy driving distance in a day.



My Brother in Law lives in San Antonio and the way he describes it it sounds like everything in Texas is 10 hours away from everything else.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

chartle said:


> MTViper said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from the Abilene area.  I sent you a PM about suppliers in your area ... well "in your area" as in - within easy driving distance in a day.
> ...



That is pretty much it  Especially with the traffic in San Antonio, I even have to plan my trips to Woodcraft :biggrin:


----------



## Kiwiturner (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi TBT.

I see a lot of common responses here, and I see these responses often. What it amounts too is that you will eventually develop your own technique.

To help with sticking to the mandrel I suggest you buy a couple of sets of theses. Most suppliers should have them and they are as cheap as chips. Get a couple of sets as spares as they are always handy. Polishing Cones

I put a small video showing finishing the turning of a pen and CA polishing on my website which may be of help.
The CA I use is Starbond . It doesnt get too upset by weather conditions, is extremely consistent in its flow and hardening and polishes out superbly.
I use 3 coats of medium CA to build the base up and then 5 of Thin CA and finish with a plastic polish. End result is a crystal clear high gloss polished finish, which everyone likes, moreso than my wax of oil polish finishes. I guess people just like shiny things.

The video link is here... PP&W


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 12, 2016)

MTViper said:


> TinBarnTurner said:
> 
> 
> > The closest town to me is Lone Oak. I am sort of east and north of Dallas. Not much around here as far as suppliers goes, but mail order and internet are my friend. We do have a pretty active wood turners club in Greenville.
> ...



Hey, got your PM. Thanks for the information. I am planning a trip to Dallas and will hit the places you suggested. Much appreciated.

TBT


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 12, 2016)

Kiwiturner said:


> Hi TBT.
> 
> I see a lot of common responses here, and I see these responses often. What it amounts too is that you will eventually develop your own technique.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the polishing cones. I think that is exactly what I am looking for.

Appreciate the tip about the thin CA. I think one of the problems I am having may be resolved by the added coats of thin CA. When applying CA, I was only applying three or four coats of medium.

Really appreciate all the responses. It's very helpful when you have a place you can ask questions and get great answers and advise.

TBT


----------



## MTViper (Jan 12, 2016)

chartle said:


> My Brother in Law lives in San Antonio and the way he describes it it sounds like everything in Texas is 10 hours away from everything else.


 
There's an old poem my mother used to quote often when we traveled ...

_The sun has ris, the sun has set,_
_And here I is, in Texas yet ..._


----------



## MTViper (Jan 12, 2016)

TinBarnTurner said:


> Hey, got your PM. Thanks for the information. I am planning a trip to Dallas and will hit the places you suggested. Much appreciated.
> 
> TBT


 
If you bring your membership card from your turning club, Woodcraft and Woodworld will probably give you a 10% discount.  They do for clubs in the Metroplex.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Jan 12, 2016)

*Finishing Problems*

First, how far is it.  Our standard answer when some asks how far is it from Lubbock, we say it is 350 Miles.

Next, I find the various methods used to be interesting.  Most work.  I started out putting the CA on the blank and using one of the little plastic bags that parts come in on my finger to spread it around.  That  is the method suggested by Richard Kleinhenz is book "The Pen Turners Bible".  I now use the paper towel with CA applied to the paper towel.  I have never had a problem with blank sticking to the mandrel, but the bushing, you bet.  I have tried the non-stick bushings and my CA (Stick Fast) seems to stick to them quite well.  And, by the way, I start with thin CA and finish with medium CA with good results.  Again from Kleinhenz, there are as many methods of finishing as there are turners.  One other suggestion from Kleinhenz I use (especially on open grain woods is to add a few drops of CA to sanding dust and spread it on the blank.  Actually I use a slight variation.  I use Stick Fast wood finish (slower cure than the standard) thin CA applied to the sandpaper (lathe running at a very low speed) and let it create a slurry as I sand.  Then when cured sand back to wood, so  as not to hide the grain.


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Jan 12, 2016)

I do understand how far it is to Lubbock. LOL. When we lived in the Metroplex, our daughter went to and graduated from Texas Tech. I have made that trip many times. But hey, if you are from Texas driving long distances is the norm.

TBT


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 13, 2016)

TinBarnTurner said:


> I do understand how far it is to Lubbock. LOL. When we lived in the Metroplex, our daughter went to and graduated from Texas Tech. I have made that trip many times. But hey, if you are from Texas driving long distances is the norm.
> 
> TBT




If you're from anywhere out West other than the Left Coast, driving long distances is the norm.


----------



## farmer (Jan 14, 2016)

*wax paper*



TinBarnTurner said:


> Kiwiturner said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TBT.
> ...



I keep a roll of wax paper right next to the blue paper towels.......
put the wax paper between the bushing and your pen blank .


Farmer


----------



## TinBarnTurner (Feb 3, 2016)

farmer said:


> TinBarnTurner said:
> 
> 
> > Kiwiturner said:
> ...


That's a great idea about the waxed paper between the bushings and the pen blank. A friend suggested putting wax on the bushings where it would touch the pen blank. I tried that and it worked great. The only wax I had laying around was car wax. Hey, it worked. 
I will try the waxed paper trick as well.


----------



## Davidh14 (Feb 3, 2016)

I recommend this. I have purchased this rod and have made quite a few cones and still have quite a bit to make more. 

HDPE (High Density Polyethylene) Round Rod, Opaque Off-White, Standard Tolerance, ASTM D4976, 3/4" Diameter, 24" Length https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013HO2XK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_-JSSwbCM6DKSD


----------



## chartle (Feb 3, 2016)

I found this at a third the price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...C_UL100_SR100,98_&refRID=94W59KQGCAB8ESFNEQMX


----------

